# Noch 1 Platz frei...



## HarryO. (11. Oktober 2010)

hi,

wir suchen noch einen dritten mann für einen fishingtrip nach NEUKALEDONIEN.

der charterer hat zwischen 5. u. 22 dezember 2011 noch termine frei, für die zeit hab ich heute angefragt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

das package beinhaltet: 5 tage/4 nächte liveonboard einer 12 m yacht(2x310 PS Volvo Penta) käptn und guide + verpflegung.

hier mal ein tagesablauf: 6:30 frühstück - zwischen 7 u. halb 8 gehts los mit fischen - 12 uhr mittagessen - 13 uhr gehts weiter mit fischen bis ca 16:30-17:00 - duschen, ausruhen oder weiterfischen am ankerplatz - 19:30 abendessen danach fischen oder pennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


ok leute, ein platz ist noch frei...meldet sich keiner, fahren wir zu zweit...zu den monster GT´s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







cheers
thorten


----------



## Locke4865 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Noch 1 Platz frei...*

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du noch den Preis verraten würdest


----------



## HarryO. (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Noch 1 Platz frei...*

UPDATE:

hab jetzt genaue daten. gefischt wird vom 15.-20. dezember 2011.
einen tag davor und einen tag danach müssen wir an land übernachten. 

und natürlich noch an und abreise, die nochmal 3-4 tage dauert. also ca.14 tage. 

da es noch keine flugpläne gibt, alles unter dem vorbehalt, daß das flugtechnisch auch hinhaut, kann sich ja auch um einen tag verschieben.

es gibt eine sache die ziemlich bitter ist, sich aber nicht ändern lässt: vom airport zum boot sind es 400 km. die fahrt übernimmt ein fahrdienst, nicht der veranstallter. die wollen für die fahrt 1200€, also 400€ pro nase hin und zurück. ich weiß nicht ob die da mit nem bentley rumfahren, vielleicht lässt sich ja noch was machen, preistechnisch.


hier mal die kosten:
charter bei 3 mann: 2830€
flug: ca.1700€
fahrt zum boot: 400
2nächte hotel: ca..200

also um die 5000€ 

es geht hier ums poppern auf GT´s, die jiggingruten werden natürlich auch eingepackt.

kein trolling!!

wer interesse hat, dem kann ich das original angebot vom veranstallter mailen, ist ne pdf datei. 

gruß
thorsten


----------



## HarryO. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Noch 1 Platz frei...*

UPDATE:

der termin hat sich geändert, wir haben einen neuen direkt nach neumond am 25.11.2011.

für die fahrt vom airport zum boot haben wir, so wie es aussieht, auch eine wesentlich billigere lösung gefunden.

gruß
thorsten


----------



## HarryO. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Noch 1 Platz frei...*

UPDATE:

schlechte nachricht.

uns wurde heute mitgeteilt, das ihnen da ein fehler unterlaufen sei. unser termin war schon vergeben.

klingt komisch, iss aber so|bigeyes.

update folgt.


----------



## HarryO. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Noch 1 Platz frei...*

UPDATE:

termin bleibt.
die lokation hat sich ein wenig verschoben, es geht jetzt 
nach madagaskar.

gruß
thorsten#6


----------

